# Ugly flower...



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

Playing around the my macro lens, it seems I'm going to have to go somewhere warm to shoot things I actually want to shoot as winter approaches. macro has a whole different set of rules so just trying to learn it to be able to catch the shot when it happens.  Any CC is appreciated.


----------



## jrice12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Lighting is pretty harsh.  There is weird marbling in the green (esp lower left) as though bit resolution was low.  Lots of grain there too (as if you boosted objects that were dark way up).  Composition is ok.  Focus and DOF are acceptable.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, first time trying to save a photo in medium.  Hopefully this is a little better.  Thanks for the C&C.


----------



## jordansgotfaith (Oct 24, 2011)

That one looks a lot better...nice shot!


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not bad, but the colour a bit over-saturated. Can try again with a different angle.


----------

